# Where can i get Nutro Max adult cat food coupons?



## MilosMomma (May 10, 2009)

I feed my year old cat Milo Nutro Max Cat food. He absolutely loves it, more than any kind hes had before. I see in some sites it says free coupon for the nutro max food. I can't seem to get the coupon. Can any one help me?


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

I've never seen a free food coupon unless it was for a small <1.lb sample bag.
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid ... tro+coupon

you may want to do a search on discussions about Nutro products on this forum.
you may find you are NOT doing your cats any favors feeding them their products.

a child may love pizza and ice cream for dinner each night,
but that does not mean you are nourishing them properly.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

If you want coupons go to their site and sign up for the frequent buyer program and they'll send you a packet of like $20 of coupons--its great! If you have a friend who wouldn't mind you sending one to their house you could get a second book--I sent one to my mom's house as well.

Nutro is a mid-grade premium food not the best but certainly better than others. Saying its fast food basically is very harsh and I think a little uncalled for. And quite frankly we have to feed what our cats will eat, what they do well on, and what is available to us.

I did switch to Taste of the Wild which is a grain free--only because the price was very reasonable in fact more reasonable than Nutro $24 for 15 lbs, my boys took right to it and have done well on it. I do still feed Nutro wet foods on almost a daily basis.

Leslie


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Actually, what petspy may be referring to are the problems some people have been having with Nutro brand foods causing diarrhea and vomiting in their pets - dogs and cats. There's a lot of anecdotal evidence and rumors of an FDA investigation going on. At the very least, it is worth hunting for more information and avoiding the specific foods that are most frequently cited...

Fran


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Nutro dry has corn gluten and wheat flour as the 2nd & 3rd ingredients....imo that's junk.

The wet food is better, but still has stuff in it that bothers me. Based on Petfooddirect prices you can get much better foods (Felidae or Natural Balance) for only ~12-15 cents more a can. Or use Trader Joe's for ~.59 cents a can.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

Jack&Harley
FYI: Taste of the Wild only derives 65%
of it's protein from actual animal sources. 
the rest is binder & filler potato & peas.
(so it's 42% protein is actually more like 30%)
still, it's far better than anything Nutro makes.

_doodle - I was happy to see Felidae
finally took corn out of their dry kibble._


----------



## MilosMomma (May 10, 2009)

Ive actually talked to someone about nutro max cat food and they say it is very good for your cat. ive talked to the vet too. My cat Milo doesn't have any problems with vomiting or diahrrea. he actually loves Nutro Max better than any other food. I only feed him a 1/3 cup of dry food in the morning, and a small 3 0z can of wet food at night. so i think im going to stick with it.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

MilosMomma, you came here asking about coupons, not if Nutro was a good food choice.
It's great that you are feeding half wet, instead of just the dry kibble all day every day.
I hope you will do more research on your food choice, since over the lifetime of your cat,
there is evidence that ingredients used in Nutro dry are deleterious to your cat's health.
Vets and pet store employees are terribly biased sources of cat food choice information.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Petspy you're ever so helpful...--my boys receive a mere 1/8 of a cup of TOTW a day in addition to their raw food. I'm perfectly content with feeding it and am well aware of what else they use it in. 

Corn gluten meal is much more digestible than ground corn and it aids in UTI health in dry foods.

Not everyone has a huge cat food budget and for everyone it isn't financially viable to order food online either.

We do the best we can and feed the best we can and that our pets will eat and that they do well on.

The OP came here asking for coupons not a lecture on the food they were feeding.

Petspy--not all vets and not all pet store employees are biased sources so please don't lump them all together

Leslie


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

I like TOTW and would use it if it's kibble size was not so 1/4" small,
my cats eat fast, and need to crack large kibble to slow them down,
or they will vomit their meal soon afterwards.

I noticed EVO (another potato based kibble) crumbs over time
which gums up the mechanism in my automatic feeder, so I've
been avoiding other potato bound foods as well.

I'm lucky my cats seem to be doing fine with brown rice bound food,
since that binder allows for larger kibble (like corn) that stays intact.
I know that potato & pea binders are easier digested than rice or corn.

Actually Nutro is far more expensive than the rice based foods I use.
All the rice based dry kibble I would endorse cost me $1.50 per pound.

9 Months ago I came to this forum confident feeding Nutro was the best idea
because the show breeder I got my cats from fed them Nutro. I was resistant
to change at first, but I'm glad the posters here patiently opened my eyes to
explore far better and more affordable food choices for my cat. The Months
trying different foods tested my patience as other foods made my cat vomit,
but ultimately I discovered the source of their vomiting tendencies, and was
able to find far better food choices I never would have discovered had I just
trusted my Vet or a local pet store manager - not only because of any bias, 
but because they only offer high carb foods, so their opinion may be the best
among already bad food choices on hand. - I'm just glad I learned to do better.


----------



## MilosMomma (May 10, 2009)

I have switched my kitty Milo from Evo to Pet Promise and now to nutro Max. I appreciated everyones input but i don't see how i can harm him if i continue feeding him like i am. Especially if there is no sign of vomiting or diahrrea. I'm going to continue feeding him what i am feeding him. I always make sure i don't feed Milo any cat food with byproducts or bad ingredients in it and i feel i am doing a great job! Ive always been like that ever since i got him. Plus he is a orange tabby and he was born on a farm and i think he can handle it. As long as he is healthy and taken care of good then thats all that matters.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

MilosMomma said:


> I have switched my kitty Milo from Evo to Pet Promise and now to nutro Max. I appreciated everyones input but i don't see how i can harm him if i continue feeding him like i am. Especially if there is no sign of vomiting or diahrrea.


you went from a high protein food, to a good low carb food, to a mediocre high carb food. vomiting & diarrhea are often symptoms of the food change itself, not food rejection or allergy. the problem with high carb foods are long term over the lifetime of your cat. it's sort of like how high carb - high sugar foods over a lifetime increase a humans chance of obesity and diabetes. I can understand why you dropped EVO _as I did as well for various reasons_, but I'm curious as to why you stopped feeding Pet Promise?


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Here's the link, MilosMomma: http://www.nutroproducts.com/fbp.html

If I remember right, there are canned and dry food coupons but only the frequent buyer's program applies to dry food (booo).


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

i think that nutro IS better than pet promise dry, pet promise has the worse ingrediants: 

pet promise Ingredients:
Chicken, brewers rice, corn gluten meal, soy flour, pearled barley, egg product, vegetable oil preserved with mixed-tocopherols, brewers dried yeast, oat groats, natural flavor, calcium carbonate, soy protein isolate, phosphoric acid, potassium chloride, salt, dicalcium phosphate, vitamins [Vitamin E supplement, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity)], choline chloride, taurine, minerals [zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], ascorbic acid [source of Vitamin C]. 
the ingrediants in cat food is listed by wieght and i think that it is the wieght before cooking. chicken has so much moisture that it is going to move down the list to the fifth or sixth ingrediant. brewers rice is the by-product of the beer (hops) industry and if a cat has to much of it it can lead to death. i think pet promise is equal to purina one ingrediant wise.

nutro ingrediants: Chicken Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Wheat Flour, Ground Rice, Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Ground Whole Wheat, Natural Flavors, Chicken, Yeast Culture, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Menhaden Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine, Taurine, Zinc Sulfate, Dried Cranberry, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Inositol, Niacin, Copper Sulfate, Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), Manganous Oxide, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Potassium Iodide, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Dried Blueberry, Biotin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite. 
chicken meal has little moisture to start with so it remains the top ingrediant.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

furryfriends251 said:


> i think that nutro IS better than pet promise dry, pet promise has the worse ingrediants:


I agree.



furryfriends251 said:


> brewers rice is the by-product of the beer (hops) industry and if a cat has to much of it it can lead to death.


But I don't agree with this, would love to see a source, particularly on the part about too much of it leading to death. It's not a good source of protein for a cat and a long term diet high in Brewer's rice may affect a cat's health, but that comment comes across like it's poison.

Brewer's rice is a by-product of the milling process...from Wikipedia:
_
Brewers rice is the small milled fragments of rice kernels that have been separated from the larger kernels of milled rice. (AAFCO definition). Brewers rice is a processed rice product that is missing many of the nutrients contained in whole ground rice and brown rice thus reducing the quality._


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

furryfriends251 - good catch. 
I didn't look close enough 

I'm not suggesting MilosMomma
got back to EVO, just that she
find something dry with the price
and availability she needs without
all these unnecessary carbs.

MilosMomma claims she went from
PP to Nutro because the cat didn't
like PP's taste. I assume she went
away from EVO because of the cost.

As I expected, she got her food
advice from Petsmart employees :roll:

Here are all the Petsmart carried brands.
Blue Buffalo and By Nature are the only
ones I know of that make low carb dry.
If you know of other corn free drys made
by this list, please chime in;

BrandAuthority (9)
Avoderm Natural (5)
Blue Buffalo (12)
By Nature (2)
Cat Chow (3)
Cat Sip (1)
Fancy Feast (7)
Friskies (1)
Iams (13)
KMR (5)
Max Cat (6)
Meow Mix (4)
Nutro Natural Choice (11)
Pet Ag (1)
Pro Plan (2)
Pro Plan Selects (2)
Purina (1)
Purina One (1)
Royal Canin (13)
Science Diet (16)
SophistaCat (7)
The Good Life (2)
Whiskas (10)

By Nature Adult Cat Formula is an affordable $1.50/lb choice
I personally endorse particularly because of it's large kibble size.
http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/prod ... d=30148214


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

doodlebug said:


> furryfriends251 said:
> 
> 
> > i think that nutro IS better than pet promise dry, pet promise has the worse ingrediants:
> ...





> Brewers rice is basically just a waste product of the alchohol industry. It is the dried extracted residue from beer; it may also contain certain hops. The ASPCA considers hops to be poiseness to cats; its consumption may lead to an increase in heartrate, tempeture, siezures, and if in a large enough quantity - death.


 from this book http://product.half.ebay.com/_W0QQcpidZ ... rZ57084650

other sources: http://iml.jou.ufl.edu/projects/Spring0 ... dients.htm
http://cats.about.com/od/catfoodglossar ... rsrice.htm

so it could be either the small kernals of rice OR the by-product from beer... i tend to assume the worst when it comes to what they are putting in cat food, which does keep my cats safer.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Why must we beat this to a pulp--the OP wanted coupons not to be told she's making a bad choice by everybody. You'd think she was feeding meow mix the way you were reacting--back off. Let it go.

Leslie


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

i am not saying they are making a bad choice. nutro is better than pet promise. 

nutro has close to the same ingrediants as authority, nutro is a little bit better but authority is cheaper. regular blue buffalo is close to the same price as nutro and it is better.

authority: Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brewers Rice, Corn Gluten Meal, Ground Corn, Animal Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Natural Flavor, Beet Pulp, Dried Egg Product, Canola Oil, Corn Oil, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2 Polyphosphate, Niacin, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamin Mononitrate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Choline Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Dicalcium Phosphate, Taurine.

nutro: nutro ingrediants: Chicken Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Wheat Flour, Ground Rice, Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Ground Whole Wheat, Natural Flavors, Chicken, Yeast Culture, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Menhaden Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine, Taurine, Zinc Sulfate, Dried Cranberry, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Inositol, Niacin, Copper Sulfate, Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), Manganous Oxide, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Potassium Iodide, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Dried Blueberry, Biotin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Jack&Harley said:


> Why must we beat this to a pulp--the OP wanted coupons not to be told she's making a bad choice by everybody. You'd think she was feeding meow mix the way you were reacting--back off. Let it go.
> 
> Leslie


Agreed. Its all very well going on about premium quality foods - and indeed I go out of my way to buy such foods for my cat - but there are a number of reasons why not everyone can make the same choices - non-availability of food for a start (I'm from the UK and there just isn't the choice here - I suspect many of you would consider Bozita inappropriate as it has pork in it, for example, but its one of the best foods that is available to *me*) . Money is another factor - if you haven't got the readies than you haven't got them its as simple as that. And of course kitties can be incredibly fussy - Toby can drive me up a wall on occasions he is so picky (greedy but picky). I have to periodically (about once a month) give him Felix (a purina brand) for a day or two before he decides to go back to his regular (premium) menu.

A cat will only eat what it wants to eat! I know that all too well. Boy do I know it .... 

I hope you find the coupons useful OP.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

Jack&Harley - after writing and reading nearly 10,000 posts on this forum this past year,
the most remarkable thing I have learned here, that I have no doubt will benefit the long
term health of my cats, is to avoid corn in their food. the entire pet food industry has
mislead the majority of pet owners that corn and grains are somehow good for our cats,
when in fact they are only good for the pet food makers as cheap binders and unusable
protein boosters. MilosMomma already got her coupon answer, but she's coming back for
more discussion, which means she is at least curious about other opinions beyond what the
most _biased by the pet food industry that supports them_ Vets and Store workers are saying.

Million's of cat owners feed their pets Meow Mix like food because they either don't know
any better, or can't afford any better. MilosMomman can afford EVO (which her cats did
not like) so her food choices are not limited by economics. So during the brief time she is
here on this forum, it behooves us to let her know that she can do better. She's only tried
3 different dry kibbles on her cats. I had to try 9 different ones till I found kibble that my
cats liked, didn't adversely react to, and I knew had healthy ingredients in them. I just hope
she will have the same patience to find something better before she commits to 10 bags
of Nutro, just to get one free...


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

melysion said:


> A cat will only eat what it wants to eat! I know that all too well. Boy do I know it ....


Me too, Melysion....meeee too.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

The point is, petspy, she didnt ask for opinions on her cats diet in the first place.

Giving unsolicated advice can really put people off coming back here. If people want help regarding food choices, I think you will find they will ask for it. Or they will read though other threads and learn about things that way.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Just because at one point she could afford EVO doesn't mean she can now--if anyone understand the horrible economy it is me. My husband lost his job after working with the company for 10 years and I have been looking for full time employment in my field for over eighteen months. And quite frankly regardless of how good it is for our pets if they won't eat it or it doesnt' agree with them the quality doesn't matter.

As a side note while you brag about reading posts about nutrition and how corn is bad etc. You are also the person who refused to feed wet food because it smelled bad--yeah thats in the best interest of your pets. Dont' act like I haven't been around on this board I know whats going on.

I am going to continue to fight for the OP, you are the reason that people leave forums in the first place and have no where to turn for advice because you gave advice the OP didn't ask for. One bad egg and can ruin the whole dozen.

Leslie


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

OK folks, I know my responses didn't help this thread stay focused either, but now it's getting out of hand. Back to the original topic please.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

Jack&Harley said:


> the person who refused to feed wet food because it smelled bad--yeah thats in the best interest of your pets.


nice try, but I'm feeding them raw instead of wet.
yet another stage of feeding reform I had to learn
while patiently wading through many posts here.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

MilosMomma said:


> I have switched my kitty Milo from Evo to Pet Promise and now to nutro Max. I appreciated everyones input but i don't see how i can harm him if i continue feeding him like i am. Especially if there is no sign of vomiting or diahrrea. I'm going to continue feeding him what i am feeding him. I always make sure i don't feed Milo any cat food with byproducts or bad ingredients in it and i feel i am doing a great job! Ive always been like that ever since i got him. Plus he is a orange tabby and he was born on a farm and i think he can handle it. As long as he is healthy and taken care of good then thats all that matters.


She's not switching foods; she got her coupons -- end of story.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

This is done.


----------

